# Jan. 16th 2011 Mini 3D Shoot Windsor Sportsmens Club



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jan. 16th 2011 Mini 3D Shoot Windsor Sportsmens Club

This will be a 20 target course. All forms of Archery equipment welcome. Practice target butts will be out. 3D targets range from 10 to 40 yards.

Non-Member $8 / Member $6

Registration at the pavilion in the back by the bush. 9am to 1pm

Pavilion will have on sale Hot/Cold Drinks/Bar/ Hot Dogs and Burgers/ SwampDonkey Chilli after your done the shoot. 

Come out and enjoy

Info at:

http://members.windsorsportsmensclub.org/

Map at:

http://www.411.ca/business/Ontario/W...b/2837373.html


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

See ya there !  - Bob, If ya have time bring me a stab to try out.
- Matt


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

TTT,

Good Range, 20 targets. Great food and a good day with friends and family!

8 bucks, half price to re-shoot. Kids are half price.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

$12 bucks for 40 targets?

Wow! I wish I lived closer....That's a great deal.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

J, it is a great price and it is for our winter shoots at the Club property in Windsor. Ranges are from 10 to 40 yards and a few double and triple shot lanes. 1 elevated stand with 3 shots from it. We have a nice fire in the pavilion with food/drinks for sale at great prices.

We will have a 40 target course at the ERCA area in Amherstburg, spring and summer for 16 bucks. Re-shoots again at half price.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

GenesisAlpha said:


> J, it is a great price and it is for our winter shoots at the Club property in Windsor. Ranges are from 10 to 40 yards and a few double and triple shot lanes. 1 elevated stand with 3 shots from it. We have a nice fire in the pavilion with food/drinks for sale at great prices.
> 
> We will have a 40 target course at the ERCA area in Amherstburg, spring and summer for 16 bucks. Re-shoots again at half price.


Great Prices Bob !, Think you will see more attendance with 40 targets @ $16.00 !!!!


----------

